# Blackened toe nails



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey guys, I am actually asking this on behalf of my brother, he has a 9 month old American BUlldog and he is wondering why his dog's nails are turning black. i dont have a picture to show right now but basically the nail is getting really dark at the root? Anyone ever experience this with their dog? By the way he feeds raw 100%


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

it can be normal for nails to discolor as long as they are not painful or look infected I would say they are ok. I have a few dogs that have turned dark at the base of the nails, it was never anything serious.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> it can be normal for nails to discolor as long as they are not painful or look infected I would say they are ok. I have a few dogs that have turned dark at the base of the nails, it was never anything serious.


I wonder if feeding raw has anything to do with it? But I will take your word for it, he doesn't have any discharge or blood it is more of a tone change. thanks


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

It happens to Thrall, basically he slides to a stop sometimes, and slams his nails on things. You can tell him to try cutting the nails shorter, but it might still happen. The vet says its like when you stub your toe and the nail falls off, except they dont fall off, they just grow out.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> It happens to Thrall, basically he slides to a stop sometimes, and slams his nails on things. You can tell him to try cutting the nails shorter, but it might still happen. The vet says its like when you stub your toe and the nail falls off, except they dont fall off, they just grow out.


Interesting, his nails are really short because he gets walked a lot on concrete so the walking alone files the nails extremely short.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

raw has nothing to do with I feed my guy 100 % raw all his nails are healthy and the same color white he's a year old now ... And I know other dogs on raw for years who nails are fine as well ...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> raw has nothing to do with I feed my guy 100 % raw all his nails are healthy and the same color white he's a year old now ... And I know other dogs on raw for years who nails are fine as well ...


I was just saying because of the calcium ratio in the food affectin nail coloration but after everyone's view point it might be that he bangs his nails on the ground when running or just getting darker naturally.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

O i know ... lol i was just letting you know others feed 100 % raw to so he's not alone and it may not be the case either ... hope he can figure it out ... and maybe its just natural ..... good luck to him


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> O i know ... lol i was just letting you know others feed 100 % raw to so he's not alone and it may not be the case either ... hope he can figure it out ... and maybe its just natural ..... good luck to him


thanks I hope its either one of the two theories stated above, I picked him for my brother he was a present from his wife.


----------

